# Hairy Vs Shaved?



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 19, 2008)

So guys and some girls that lurk around here..What do u guys preffer Hairy or Shaved...on ur partner or fuck buddie....

I personally preffer a little hair down there u know cuz if there shaved then I think she looks like a little girl and I wanna do a WOMEN!! lol Wat do u all think??


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

shaved...nothing worse than a mouthful of pubes.


----------



## DND (Feb 19, 2008)

Trim, no hair on the vaginal lips or clitoris. TYVM!


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah I like a fair amount of hair above the pussy. I agree no hair around the clit or lips. Should always be above. Hair is very sexy


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Bald.............Its not a little girl thing its a clean thing. If a girl,woman,hoe,slut,bitch ya get the idea shaves her self then it shows that she takes care of her self. The stinkiest pussies i have smelled were hairy as hell. bald patches one dont stink. Also you can see your weiner appear and dissapear making your weiner look bigger.


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

small hands do that too don't they?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 19, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> Bald.............Its not a little girl thing its a clean thing. If a girl,woman,hoe,slut,bitch ya get the idea shaves her self then it shows that she takes care of her self. The stinkiest pussies i have smelled were hairy as hell. bald patches one dont stink. Also you can see your weiner appear and dissapear making your weiner look bigger.


 gotta agree on this. i believe hair holds bacteria which may cause some smell. the stinkiest have always had afro's down there. the best smelling have been bald for me.


----------



## DND (Feb 19, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> Bald.............Its not a little girl thing its a clean thing. If a girl,woman,hoe,slut,bitch ya get the idea shaves her self then it shows that she takes care of her self. The stinkiest pussies i have smelled were hairy as hell. bald patches one dont stink. Also you can see your weiner appear and dissapear making your weiner look bigger.


Not true...if a girl is clean, she is clean. Shaved, trimmed or otherwise.


----------



## primeralives (Feb 19, 2008)

Cearid said:


> shaved...nothing worse than a mouthful of pubes.


agreed .


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 19, 2008)

still...hair is just ment to go there....nothing bald...how about aheart sheped puby..?? IM so High!! ...lol;Ddavl


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ahhh....the perfect woman


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

lol...That's why I like'm shaved


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 19, 2008)

hair is disgusting. period. shave it


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Its not the hair that gets stinky only. If the bitch shaves her self she also rinses her shit out too.


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that chick in the picture is getting eaten out by cousin Itt?


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 19, 2008)

i think that pic is photoshopped.


----------



## panhead (Feb 19, 2008)

I like it with hair,not Billy Gibbons from ZZ Top hairy but hairy.

Its kinda funky,i watched all girls in the USA go from being hairy to totally bald in the last 20 years,and no their pussy wasnt stinky in the 70's,the only thing shaving has to do with being clean is that you wont catch a nasty bald pussy until its too late & you got a brown tounge,with a hairy bush you know fast.

I want to know if her shit's fucked up as fast as possible.


----------



## panhead (Feb 19, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> i think that pic is photoshopped.


Imaging her getting that mess caught in her zipper.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2008)

I like it to look like a landing strip.. a nice neat 2 1/2" - 3" strip


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 19, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> i think that pic is photoshopped.


Yea...it took me like 2 minutes


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 19, 2008)

I stay shaved,and i expect her to be the same.


----------



## human8 (Feb 19, 2008)

The next man who says they need their girlfriend 'shaved' to get turned on needs to trade their dick in. There is a man club and "YER OUT!!!!" 
shit, I get hard if an afghan hound has nice hair................ Go shave your legs Metros! Imagine being turned "off" by the smell of a woman.........thank
your grandpa for being a real man, because you wouldn't be here if he needed
granny to shave to get 'cited. sheesh, too much......
Don't get me wrong though despite the diatribe I really could care less what people prefer, but good joke none the less. Salmon Creek Divers Union


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 19, 2008)

human8 said:


> The next man who says they need their girlfriend 'shaved' to get turned on needs to trade their dick in. There is a man club and "YER OUT!!!!"


Ummm.....I think YER OUT too, for using that simmins dude as your avatar


----------



## DND (Feb 19, 2008)

panhead said:


> I like it with hair,not Billy Gibbons from ZZ Top hairy but hairy.
> 
> Its kinda funky,i watched all girls in the USA go from being hairy to totally bald in the last 20 years,and no their pussy wasnt stinky in the 70's,the only thing shaving has to do with being clean is that you wont catch a nasty bald pussy until its too late & you got a brown tounge,with a hairy bush you know fast.
> 
> I want to know if her shit's fucked up as fast as possible.


 Amen. It is seriously just a trend IMO. It will slowly go back to natural with time.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 19, 2008)

DND said:


> Amen. It is seriously just a trend IMO. It will slowly go back to natural with time.


Not if i am around. When your girl comes home shaved you can say that damn DIRTYBOY lol This was not to offensive in anyway. hair or no hair its all pussy i guess.


----------



## panhead (Feb 19, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> Ummm.....I think YER OUT too, for using that simmins dude as your avatar


Hahahaha,good call .


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 19, 2008)

i love hairy pussy, my gf is behind me reading and doesnt know im typing this.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 19, 2008)

i shave my girls all the time with the beard trimmers. she loves the vibration.......i like to be creative...hearts, stars, smilies, strips.

yes, keep the lips and below the clit clean shaved please...

also she likes to trim mine, she says it makes my kack look bigger.......so whats good for her is good for me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 19, 2008)

i just like the feel of a bald slimy clam with a snail trail.


----------



## DND (Feb 19, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> Not if i am around. When your girl comes home shaved you can say that damn DIRTYBOY lol This was not to offensive in anyway. hair or no hair its all pussy i guess.


None taken


----------



## Taipan (Feb 19, 2008)

Shaved, its just when its like matted its gross, like its polite to trim ur pubes before sex just have a shower after other wise there is gonna be a shit load of loose hairs in ur pants which will be swallowed or choked on by your partner lol


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipan said:


> Shaved, its just when its like matted its gross, like its polite to trim ur pubes before sex just have a shower after other wise there is gonna be a shit load of loose hairs in ur pants which will be swallowed or choked on by your partner lol


I'm very thankfull to say I've never seen a "Matted Pussy"...


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 20, 2008)

I Like Pussy!! !

Who agrees..if u dont then u could get out *red neck voice*


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 20, 2008)

As a woman i prefer shaved for myself regardless of what my partner thinks(he likes)! It makes things alot more sensitive for me.......

As far as if im going down on a girl i enjoy it alot more if its a little neat, never had a girl who didnt at least trim id be scared though


----------



## DND (Feb 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> As a woman i prefer shaved for myself regardless of what my partner thinks(he likes)! It makes things alot more sensitive for me.......
> 
> As far as if im going down on a girl i enjoy it alot more if its a little neat, never had a girl who didnt at least trim id be scared though


Good reason (personal preference) I have asked every girl I slept with that was shaved and I always got some answer like "everyone does" or "that's the way it's supposed to be". That's why I mentioned that it's a trend. Either way it was pussy, I love pussy and did work (shaved or otherwise) as long as I don't smell it. 

kaya...you probably already know this from previous post but you are my onlinesecretcrush. lol My wife needs to be more like you.  Just FYI


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> As a woman i prefer shaved for myself regardless of what my partner thinks(he likes)! It makes things alot more sensitive for me.......
> 
> As far as if im going down on a girl i enjoy it alot more if its a little neat, never had a girl who didnt at least trim id be scared though


I think I'm "IN LOVE"


----------



## Titania (Feb 20, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> I think I'm "IN LOVE"


HAHA, that's probably a dude Trimmed not completely shaven, that's for boarder line paedophiles.


----------



## Titania (Feb 20, 2008)

Titania said:


> HAHA, that's probably a dude Trimmed not completely shaven, that's for boarder line paedophiles.


 
This 1's kinder nice.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 20, 2008)

I used to be like all of you, thinking shaved was the way to go. After getting mad pussy, and then having a gf for the past 2 years... I have come to love the hair. It makes my girl seem very elegant and sexy.. Bald is disgusting to me now.. There are those little bumps and she can't be freshly bald every day,... A bakini wax is the ultimate... But think about it, there will be stubble, and thats like the side of your face/ Gross! A sexy woman has hair, and it smells so attractive. Make sure you have a clean clean girl who's hair is soft as silk. And you will eat that pussy like shrimp fried rice


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

this is a fun thread! i like them both. i enjoy the part where you find out what you got!

the best part is - if you're in a relationship - you can mix it up since hair grows back.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to eat some pussy damnit, not floss my teeth


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

I keep my shit trimmed also I love triiming kick ass designs in my pubes


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I keep my shit trimmed also I love triiming kick ass designs in my pubes


i was wondering why you weren't on this thread earlier but then i noticed there aren't many girls weighing in


----------



## brasmith (Feb 20, 2008)

Bush likes it hairy see


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Dr High (Feb 20, 2008)

From al ittle hairy to bald is my favourite


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am a pussy addict.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 20, 2008)

Shaved.....Do you even got to ask?

I've never shaved myself and I've had a couple girls bitch about it. Do you guys shave your pubes? I'm scared to bring a razor down there


----------



## Cearid (Feb 20, 2008)

Trim...never bald. Common courtesy right...
Something you can set your watch to...Like a marines hair-cut..


----------



## Blunted1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm pounding either way!


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 20, 2008)

I love a bald puss with a very hairy asshole. NICE!!!!!!


----------



## fatass03 (Feb 20, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I love a bald puss with a very hairy asshole. NICE!!!!!!



eww...thats nasty


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 20, 2008)

a HAIRY ASSHOLE?!!! what is up with that? I like mine the other way around.. I like a clean butt hole


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 20, 2008)

FAT ASS your avatar says it all about the remark posted about your post.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> I am a pussy addict.


I am as well. I had sex last year everyday for a year. I would get high and then i would want sex. I had a gril friend and I would pay to have sex. I have had sex with pornstars to medium looking girls. I am a sex addict.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 20, 2008)

pornstars are bad, you better get checked !


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> Ummm.....I think YER OUT too, for using that simmins dude as your avatar


LOL That was good.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

shaved and clean for me here.
theres only two things in this world that smell like fish, 
one of them is fish.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> pornstars are bad, you better get checked !


Check my avatar I always used protection thats where i got it from a hoes ad.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 20, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> I'm very thankfull to say I've never seen a "Matted Pussy"...


neither have i, im just saying


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 20, 2008)

shaved. the pubes are there to whiff vaginal fluid as a form of a pheremone. its disgusting. u know that this is a man made world when the word vagina sounds like a disease.


----------



## DND (Feb 20, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> shaved. the pubes are there to whiff vaginal fluid as a form of a pheremone. its disgusting. u know that this is a man made world when the word vagina sounds like a disease.


Women these days...

I thought pheromones are a good thing?


----------



## xXKUSHDOCTORXx (Feb 20, 2008)

I shave my shit and my balls cause it make my shit look bigger and the pussy got to be shaved like a baby. My balls are as smooth as eggs. And i bet if i pulled my balls out in front of ur old lady she would be like "My God, those balls are as smooth as eggs! I will suck them" Haha


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

bwahahaha I shave my sac also


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 20, 2008)

> ok so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bald is ok but trimmed is not? im not sure where your mind is at but im a mother of two and it takes ALOOOOOOOOOOT to offend me but i think you just did



hey DNA i think its cute that you are so innocent about it. you should tell your wife you want to try new things, let her take the lead??????


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> As a woman i prefer shaved for myself regardless of what my partner thinks(he likes)! It makes things alot more sensitive for me.......
> 
> As far as if im going down on a girl i enjoy it alot more if its a little neat, never had a girl who didnt at least trim id be scared though


on the shaved part and sensitivity on a woman. i think that is totally true. my women seem more responsive to me when they are shaved. it seems enjoyable for them so i like it. also it feels so smooth and soft so i enjoy it more.


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 21, 2008)

Shaved or trimmed both are nice. I agree with the, I'm there to eat some puss not floss my teeth... All the girls I've been with shave or trim, never had to ask. I also trim cause it's only fair that way  I shaved it once but 2-4 days later your boxers start catching on the little hairs and it's soooo painful hah. Never shaving there again.


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 21, 2008)

Hair is the way to go...!! SEXYNESS!!


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah it is sexy mmmm pussy


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

like her trimmed or shaved.
and she's got to be shower fresh before i go down there.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 22, 2008)

reading some of these post looks like some fools havent had any clean girls in there life.....

nothing like raw 80's hairy pussie


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 22, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> reading some of these post looks like some fools havent had any clean girls in there life.....
> 
> nothing like raw 80's hairy pussie


...................


----------



## email468 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> reading some of these post looks like some fools havent had any clean girls in there life.....
> 
> nothing like raw 80's hairy pussie


now that you bring it up the late 70's early 80's did rock sexually! - sex was a lot more fun before AIDs and the shaved - hell even trimmed pussies seem few and far between. course i was a school boy going out with school girls so that may explain a lot 

oh the memories ....


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2008)

This thread makes it easy to see who the young guy's are.

90% of the world dont shave their beaver,in the USA somehow over the last 20 years pubic hair has become a sign of being dirty & clean shaven is now a sign of cleanliness,clean shaven is not an indicator of personal hygene.


----------



## email468 (Feb 22, 2008)

panhead said:


> This thread makes it easy to see who the young guy's are.
> 
> 90% of the world dont shave their beaver,in the USA somehow over the last 20 years pubic hair has become a sign of being dirty & clean shaven is now a sign of cleanliness,clean shaven is not an indicator of personal hygene.


Absolutely!
it is funny you bring that up - i wish i could recall where but i was recently reading a study on the trend of the shaved beaver in the US (the myth that it is more hygienic was definitely tied to it).


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 22, 2008)

Pussyyyyy! thats what I say. as long as its clean...pussyyyyy. God I could have pussy all day. Pussy is the most amazing creation. Its lush, sweet, tasty and intoxicating. I love pussy so much.


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2008)

LION~of~ZION said:


> Pussyyyyy! thats what I say. as long as its clean...pussyyyyy. God I could have pussy all day. Pussy is the most amazing creation. Its lush, sweet, tasty and intoxicating. I love pussy so much.


Yup,couldnt agree more,IMO it's god's most amazing creation,whats really mind blowing is that the little fukers are like snow flakes where no 2 are alike.

I can look at them all day & still not get bored with them


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> Absolutely!
> it is funny you bring that up - i wish i could recall where but i was recently reading a study on the trend of the shaved beaver in the US (the myth that it is more hygienic was definitely tied to it).


I havent read any studies about it but i have been to several other countries & have been with a few different race's of women over the years & American women for the most part are the only one's who are ashamed of their pubic hair or relate it to cleanliness.

Most Japaneese women wouldnt think of shaving their hair,the one's ive been with didnt even trim & they smelled squeeky clean,god i love Japaneese girls


----------



## email468 (Feb 22, 2008)

panhead said:


> I havent read any studies about it but i have been to several other countries & have been with a few different race's of women over the years & American women for the most part are the only one's who are ashamed of their pubic hair or relate it to cleanliness.
> 
> Most Japaneese women wouldnt think of shaving their hair,the one's ive been with didnt even trim & they smelled squeeky clean,god i love Japaneese girls


amen brother - field research!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

I think its safe to say most prefer it at least trimmed....Now I don't discriminate against any pussy if it's clean....although I would rather a trim, Ill take an afro if it means getting laid And if she looks good Ill even eat that hairy mofo


----------



## rezo (Feb 22, 2008)

i like em both. ive found older chicks to be hairier and it gives me a boner. ive found 20 somethings to be trimmed more or shaved and it gives me a boner .so lets review hairy = boner / shaved = boner .its a win win situation


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 22, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> Ummm.....I think YER OUT too, for using that simmins dude as your avatar


I read this and wanted to kill you.  

Btw, that's not even Simmons. It's Stanley.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone else have a collection of pics of their past gfs?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I think its safe to say most prefer it at least trimmed....Now I don't discriminate against any pussy if it's clean....although I would rather a trim, Ill take an afro if it means getting laid And if she looks good Ill even eat that hairy mofo





rezo said:


> i like em both. ive found older chicks to be hairier and it gives me a boner. ive found 20 somethings to be trimmed more or shaved and it gives me a boner .so lets review hairy = boner / shaved = boner .its a win win situation


True that, my brothers. Minus the part about eating hairy pussy. You just nasty Zeke Hahaha.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 22, 2008)

Has to be shaved for me- the hair growing back afterwards is ok tho for maybe 7-10 days.. so.. shyt. well, I guess that would mean, it's at least gotta be trimmed... 

Yeah.. I'm gonna stop there... =)


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Has to be shaved for me- the hair growing back afterwards is ok tho for maybe 7-10 days.. so.. shyt. well, I guess that would mean, it's at least gotta be trimmed...
> 
> Yeah.. I'm gonna stop there... =)


Thank you. Your grossing me the fuck out


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 22, 2008)

Milfs are mad sexy. very intriguing.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 22, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Thank you. Your grossing me the fuck out


? LOL. .......


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 22, 2008)

I am talking bout women here... LOL.. just wanted to clarify..

Men have to be somewhat trimmed. LOL.. I picked out hair from my mouth once after giving a bj.. NEVER AGAIN.. trim up boys, we don't like it when it's a crazy bush either. =)


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> ? LOL. .......


LMAO U know I'm so joking


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I am talking bout women here... LOL.. just wanted to clarify..
> 
> Men have to be somewhat trimmed. LOL.. I picked out hair from my mouth once after giving a bj.. NEVER AGAIN.. trim up boys, we don't like it when it's a crazy bush either. =)


That sounds fair enough


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 22, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> LMAO U know I'm so joking


I thought so.. LOL.. but I'm really blazed.. and.. well. you know..  just checking.


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 23, 2008)

My dream is to do a MILF....just throwing that outhere.....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL.......doesn't everybody.


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 23, 2008)

Hehehe...older women experiance..IDK I dont like the MILF hunter he looks fake..LOL


----------



## Titania (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn, now that's my kinda pussy!!!!

Hello! Is there anybody down there!!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

Titania said:


> Damn, now that's my kinda pussy!!!!
> 
> Hello! Is there anybody down there!!!!



 Cmon man, not when I'm smoking... I'm waiting for it to growl at me...


----------



## Titania (Feb 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Cmon man, not when I'm smoking... I'm waiting for it to growl at me...


ROFL! Man I've got to take that down what was I thinking.


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 25, 2008)

I prefer shaved...though some of the nice little designs are cute on the right girl  The runway is quite funny  


And all you guys that don't trim; you're loosing out on a pair of lips wrapped around shaft...the women love it and don't like to give head when you've got a bush growing down there....same reasons guys don't wanna stick their heads into a forrest LOL    --Ask any woman


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

see i think guys look funny trimmed and id rather suck it with some hair


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

I like some variety. Switch that shit up. No hippie 70's style bush though haha.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

no kidding playboys from the 70 80 make me wanna barf


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> no kidding playboys from the 70 80 make me wanna barf



Seriously? I kind of dig the girls in older playboys, they seem so much less fake. I mean ya I love some huge ass tits and a perfect body, the girl next door whatever. But in real life fake tits kind of suck. Anytime I have hooked up with a chick that had fake tits it's a major turn off.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

i totaly agree with that and many people who alter their bodies so they look sexualy attractive(so they think) have no self esteem. I hate big ol tits even if they are real but the hair thing. I think even a little trim could do wonders for those chicks in the 80's. If you have to part the hair with your tounge it may be a little much


----------



## Redrum (Feb 26, 2008)

Well my Avatar says it all.. 
Clean shaven kitty for me please..Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

my hubby has that on his myspace


----------



## email468 (Feb 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> If you have to part the hair with your tounge it may be a little much


that's one job i don't mind! as long as she keeps it clean, i can pick hair out of my teeth no problem!


----------



## juggalo0707 (Feb 27, 2008)

Me I personally trim em down on my self and for the Female I like most shaved lips diamonds or design pub patches are always sexy but I like the lips to be bald. lol


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

shaved..........


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 4, 2008)

i love the hair. Only if she is my girl and she is clean as hell. I would never have a girl that isn't clean. She(my gf that is) is so clean and it smells so good, her hair is like silk. Mmmm fornication....


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> i love the hair. Only if she is my girl and she is clean as hell. I would never have a girl that isn't clean. She(my gf that is) is so clean and it smells so good, her hair is like silk. Mmmm fornication....


she sounds very nice 

i too like the downy soft, silky hair MMMmmmmm


----------



## raziel933 (Mar 4, 2008)

clean shaven is the best


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 4, 2008)

That smiley for razie looks like he just farted and is making a oops heh heh remark


----------



## raziel933 (Mar 4, 2008)

he heh you guys crack me up, damn I am so stoned it aint funny


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

i like one lip shaved and one lip hairy.


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like one lip shaved and one lip hairy.


like a side-ways mustache?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> like a side-ways mustache?


 exactly lol.


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 4, 2008)

LMFAO...that is fucking hysterical...I remember those days from the 80's...
A little trimming makes for an nice adventure rather than a backwoods expedition....leave the parting to Moses and get out the electric trimmers ladies! Keep the bush pilots in Alaska! If I wanted a mouth full of hair.......
I would just lick the cat. 






kayasgarden said:


> i totaly agree with that and many people who alter their bodies so they look sexualy attractive(so they think) have no self esteem. I hate big ol tits even if they are real but the hair thing. I think even a little trim could do wonders for those chicks in the 80's. If you have to part the hair with your tounge it may be a little much


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 4, 2008)

*well I cant say I remember the 80's seeing I was born in the later part of the decade lol. I go either way hairy, shaved wax  I do wotever my model assignment is  . but personally (for the bf) I do woteva he likes. Other wise I stay well groomed its a MUST! On the other hand I like my men HIgh n Tight down below *


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2008)

shaved for sure, i like the slippery feeling and i hate flossing with the pubics when i go down. late


----------



## Weezy F Baby (Mar 5, 2008)

shaved or ya get the curb, seriously

its just impolite to not shave and then want some oral sex

i gave a girl her first orgasm from a partner (she can by herself) through oral sex and she wasnt shaved. she wanted more but after i told her no, i dont like hair in my mouth. she kept calling me to come visit her but she didn't want to shave, she was confused as to why i stopped picking up her calls

ladies, the razor is your friend! or wax

(and yes i shave to, well at least anywhere i want a womans mouth on....my ass crack is hairy....do not touch it! ickkyyyyy)


----------



## GafferGail (Mar 7, 2008)

I am pretty sloppy when I am munching box and my face gets all irritated when she doesn't shave. I vote no.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 13, 2008)

shaven is not a little girl thing cuz when i was in middle school i found out alot of girls in school don't shave their pussies. but anyway. i prefer shaven, but a little hair wont hurt. but no hair on the lips, thats nasty.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the landing strip or shaved. And I like it more fresh out of the shower.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 13, 2008)

jsgrwn said:


> shaved for sure, i like the slippery feeling and i hate flossing with the pubics when i go down. late


HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## hydronewbie (Mar 16, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I like the landing strip or shaved. And I like it more fresh out of the shower.


Nothing taste better than when its fresh out of the shower, especially after hitting the bong a few times before diving down.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

clean.. that's all I ask.. just clean... 
I prefer a hairy poon than the stubble..

iloveyou


BUT really it does not matter at all to me.. if I am going down town.. I got my super love flowing and its all good in da hood.

iloveyou


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 16, 2008)

hey knowm how ya been? was your trip fun?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey knowm how ya been? was your trip fun?



hi dear... it was crazy.. t was way beyond my imagination.. I did get sick eating the pudding at the krishna temple.. lol... puking out the window at 4 Am headed to the airport.. good times..

stepped on a dog while filming.. yikes... he bitme.. doctors said I should get rabie shots.. but it did not break the pant material and very little blood.. lol


saw incredible SHIT... been to 50 countries in the poorest corners of the globe.. and I have never seen anything like this... 1 billion + people... 

and very little toilet paper! lol

iloveyou

how are you doing?


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 12, 2008)

Just trimmed but natural, nowhere completely shaved. I'd rather have a little bit more hair than less, hairy pussy is beautiful xD


----------



## passking (Apr 12, 2008)

shaven haven
The way 2 go
I give u lick if u gimi blow
Must be shaven
Dont be a hoe
double bag it
Time to go


----------



## primeralives (Apr 13, 2008)

passking said:


> shaven haven
> The way 2 go
> I give u lick if u gimi blow
> Must be shaven
> ...


ummm.....ok.....


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 14, 2008)

Groomed at least
Show a little pride...keep a tidy shop.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 14, 2008)

just clean...

just clean...

just clean...


hairy, no hair, dyed red, dyed blue, i don't give a rats ass... just keep it hygienic...


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 18, 2008)

fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.



man o man.. you sound like a great guy... good head on your shoulders, accepting and understanding of the human plight.... a deep appreciation for uniqueness of character... a real free spirit, with a deep connection to humanity

are you single.... cause i'd love to set you up with my mom or my sister..

iloveyou


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 19, 2008)

I... naw.. Good one GK.


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 19, 2008)

That is one big beaver ya got there, son. 




One big brown beaver.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> man o man.. you sound like a great guy... good head on your shoulders, accepting and understanding of the human plight.... a deep appreciation for uniqueness of character... a real free spirit, with a deep connection to humanity
> 
> are you single.... cause i'd love to set you up with my mom or my sister..
> 
> iloveyou


instead of mom or sister, how bout mom AND sister. i might let them blow me or somthing. thanks for the hook up though, just give me the digits.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> instead of mom or sister, how bout mom AND sister. i might let them blow me or somthing. thanks for the hook up though, just give me the digits.



cool.. yeah. you sound like a busy cat.. you can probably do both of them at the same time...

thanks for being so accommodating...


I always thought they'd be stuck with douche bags.. and now you... the saint of poon..

iloveyou


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.


has anyone who talks this way even touched a boob - let alone slept with a woman?


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> has anyone who talks this way even touched a boob - let alone slept with a woman?


damn all you guys put pussy in too high regards. nice guys really do finish last. the last thing you need in college is a girlfriend. just do your own thing and quit doing all the nice guy shit like you think girl like. damn yall are soft.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> cool.. yeah. you sound like a busy cat.. you can probably do both of them at the same time...
> 
> thanks for being so accommodating...
> 
> ...


lol youre a pretty funny dude. but they dont call me the saint of poon. its more like pussy master, or clit commander. 
i love you too brother.


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> damn all you guys put pussy in too high regards. nice guys really do finish last. the last thing you need in college is a girlfriend. just do your own thing and quit doing all the nice guy shit like you think girl like. damn yall are soft.


more like - damn yall is married/older/mature - way past college


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> lol youre a pretty funny dude. but they dont call me the saint of poon. its more like pussy master, or clit commander.
> i love you too brother.



clit commander... (nice)



Well commander... you should kneel before the Master of the Pooniverse..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> has anyone who talks this way even touched a boob - let alone slept with a woman?


if you use the term "woman" in a very lose sense... a broad generalization that includes amphibians and all primates.. then yes....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> damn all you guys put pussy in too high regards. nice guys really do finish last. the last thing you need in college is a girlfriend. just do your own thing and quit doing all the nice guy shit like you think girl like. damn yall are soft.



I don't see myself as soft... i see myself as deserving to be in the presnece of only the finest creatures in the entire world... I draw these creatures to me through my acceptance of their greatness.. through my awareness of their majesty...

I recognize the UNKNOWN and the unimaginable and therefore it recognizes me... and wants to please me... as I too want to please IT..

iloveyou


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

Cearid said:


> small hands do that too don't they?


They sure do!! But I also insist they shave their hands!


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 20, 2008)

MMMM! Hairy pussy.. I just love going down on it and feeling the hair and playing with it.. it's the best


----------



## sens1 (Apr 20, 2008)

+1 shaved (or preferably waxed)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2008)

*this reminds me of a story.i always loved shaved pussy you can see it better it smells better and its just more pleasing to me.i haave a good friend called big toe 600 lbs with a heart,temper and a sense of humour the same size.he asked me one day,joking he said how do you like pussy mike i said shaved his reply was ,do you like em short too!!!!!
fucking big toe.to know him is too love him....peace
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.


With a pile of shit for brains, that sort of attitude deserves a rancid, foul smelling, yellow discharge spewing, crab infested, skin peeling and for good measures a prolapse......(That's when the intestines droop and hang out of the love tunnel) to sit on your face and.....................................................FART


----------



## overfiend (Apr 20, 2008)

i like hairy for visual purposes but when its shaven i lick lick lick lick nibble nibble and bite



Twistyman said:


> (That's when the intestines droop and hang out of the love tunnel) to sit on your face and.....................................................FART


i call that an ANAL BLOSSOM


----------



## Hey im new (Apr 20, 2008)

shaved all the way. Its just nicer all around. My girlfreind started shaving cause she wears these outfits for cheerleading a lot, and doesnt want any pubes stickout out teh side. Now its a habit and I wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## 40acres (Apr 20, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.


Okay, I get assaulted by little guys who think they are really gangster all day. I had one last night try to tell me about his street cred.And in the next story he tells me how his last girlfriend stole 30,000 dollars from him. I just looked at him. 
First, tell someone who might believe you. 
Second, why tell a story where you don't get laid. You know it doesnt happen enough for you to tell stories of not getting it. And I'm sure she was either fat or a skank. No self respecting girl would date a dousche like you.
Third, if you arent going down, then no girls are ever going to like you. 

by the way, found your pic.Can you tell us which one had the hairy bush?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 20, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> instead of mom or sister, how bout mom AND sister. i might let them blow me or somthing. thanks for the hook up though, just give me the digits.


Speaking of moms and sisters. I am sure your mother is proud of you.


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 20, 2008)

shaved who likes hair... come on thats a no brainer


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey TALL AND NASTY

I did not know that the crew was gonna tear you a new one. Use a warm compress on that... should heal by itself..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i like hairy for visual purposes but when its shaven i lick lick lick lick nibble nibble and bite



interesting.... iike that answer


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 20, 2008)

gotta shave it, but i hate a pussy widda 5 oclock shadow ........razor pubes


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Apr 21, 2008)

Muhahahahaha! If i walked out into the woods in my birthday suite people would start shooting at me! Hell i make Sasquatch look bald. Im a hairy MOFO and in that respect i would never ask my partner to shave. Mind you, i have met women with hairier legs then me and I'm sorry ladies, thats just plain scary.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> Second, why tell a story where you don't get laid. You know it doesnt happen enough for you to tell stories of not getting it. And I'm sure she was either fat or a skank. No self respecting girl would date a dousche like you.
> Third, if you arent going down, then no girls are ever going to like you.


no she wasnt fat, she was just a skank. i like skanks though. and i dont want girls to like me, just want them to put out. im glad your happy with your slut ass wife, just think of how many guys like me she has hooked up with.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm ok as long as they are cool with what they got. it doesnt matter to me. hair and physical apperance should not mean anything, so I dont let it. they could be hairy as hell, or completely bald, and I'll still hit it. As long as they are comfortable with what they got, I am.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> no she wasnt fat, she was just a skank. i like skanks though. and i dont want girls to like me, just want them to put out. im glad your happy with your slut ass wife, just think of how many guys like me she has hooked up with.


you got me. 

GO back to your moms house and tell her the bad man clowned on you and you don't know what to say.
Then go find yourself a man to take care of you.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry. We should get back on topic. Tell me *TALLANDNASTY,* is your pussy shaved or hairy? I might want to slide in that little thing.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

ya i did get you cuz you sound like a fucking bitch. go cry to your wife and you can mop up your tears in her hairy ass bush.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> I'm sorry. We should get back on topic. Tell me *TALLANDNASTY,* is your pussy shaved or hairy? I might want to slide in that little thing.


you would want to get with a guy you fucking queer.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> you would want to get with a guy you fucking queer.


the wittiest guy on the web just spoke. 

Do us all a favor, Kill yourself.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

hey i got one more question for you, where do you get that black curly floss that you got hanging out of your teeth?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

your moms vajayjay


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

does your girl have a happy trail leading down there from her belly button too?


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey you god damn newb! Don't go around insulting the hairy pussies allright? If you don't like them, do whatever you god damn want.. but leave the damn hairy pussy alone..


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> does your girl have a happy trail leading down there from her belly button too?


if you say anything stupider, you may as well just rep me. Just put your panties back on, take the bus fare, and save the little dignity you have left son. 

You lost before you even started.


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

does your girl have hair on her back too?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> does your girl have hair on her back too?


please read previous post and then click on the scales in the corner


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> does your girl have hair on her back too?


it took you ten minutes to come up with this? Are you one of those kids let out of the polygamist compund in texas?


----------



## tallanasty (Apr 21, 2008)

does she have chest hair too?


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 21, 2008)

If foreplay is involved definately shaved for the most part. 100% agreed on the "she has to be shaved around the lips" Nobody wants to mouth full of hair .. 
A short "landing strip" is kinda hot too


----------



## kevin (Apr 21, 2008)

i like my pussy hairy and smelling like pee


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 21, 2008)

*thats fucking disgusting!!!!! i can respect that..hahaha.whats the pic ,youre avatar is really dark.peace*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 21, 2008)

Trimmed. I call it 'trimming the hedge' ...

To all you guys who want pussy that looks like it belongs to an 11-year-old girl - I'd like to ask you how you'd like your junk to itch for days and days. When that hair starts growing back it itches SO BAD, and it's often a few days after the itching before you can shave the new hair away. 

Also, how do you think a chick feels when she goes down on a guy with hairy balls? Shave your scrotum and see how much YOU like it.


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Trimmed. I call it 'trimming the hedge' ...
> 
> To all you guys who want pussy that looks like it belongs to an 11-year-old girl - I'd like to ask you how you'd like your junk to itch for days and days. When that hair starts growing back it itches SO BAD, and it's often a few days after the itching before you can shave the new hair away.
> 
> Also, how do you think a chick feels when she goes down on a guy with hairy balls? Shave your scrotum and see how much YOU like it.


you get used to shaved balls - easier if you keep up with it.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm assuming most of the guys that complain about hairy vaginas don't shave. 

And as someone who HAS shaved their nuts, I'm sure you've noticed it itches like HELL if you don't keep up with it.


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> I'm assuming most of the guys that complain about hairy vaginas don't shave.
> 
> And as someone who HAS shaved their nuts, I'm sure you've noticed it itches like HELL if you don't keep up with it.


oh yes indeed - all part of the fun! i would guess a lot of us have (and do).


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh yes indeed - all part of the fun! i would guess a lot of us have (and do).


I doubt it itches as much for chicks.. I find if I don't keep a shave up the areas that itch are the base of the penis and the top of your balls..


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh yes indeed - all part of the fun! i would guess a lot of us have (and do).


Wow, most guys do? The ones I've been with don't, and one of 'em got really pissed off when I asked him to do it.

I prefer girls anyway, and I don't care HOW hairy their pussy is - I'll eat it. I love pussy. Love love love love LOVE pussy. 

And I'm not one of those 'never shave anywhere' girls. I do my legs and pits like most normal gals.


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Wow, most guys do? The ones I've been with don't, and one of 'em got really pissed off when I asked him to do it.
> 
> I prefer girls anyway, and I don't care HOW hairy their pussy is - I'll eat it. I love pussy. Love love love love LOVE pussy.
> 
> And I'm not one of those 'never shave anywhere' girls. I do my legs and pits like most normal gals.


I guess not everyone wants to accommodate simple requests - as for me, i figure the rewards far outweigh any temporary discomfort - like a lot of things i guess.

If you enjoyed balls as much as pussy - you probably wouldn't mind hairy balls either.... i'm just guessing. 

and hell yes, pussy is excellent.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, my sexual orientation might have something to do with my lack of fondness for twigs 'n berries. I only went with guys to see if I could stop my ... uh ... desire for women. Turns out I couldn't. ^^


----------



## Canuck1 (Apr 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> gotta agree on this. i believe hair holds bacteria which may cause some smell. the stinkiest have always had afro's down there. the best smelling have been bald for me.


+1 for me.. Bald all the way..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 22, 2008)

*if ya spray a hair remover on youre nutz it hurtz but works!!!!!!!ive got a friend a gypsy m/c president who says he hoses himself down in veet
thats just fucking strange if ya ask me.my wife would shave for me occasionally it was always well goomed but she said sometimes her sisters where in the bathroom,and a shaved twat embarrased her!!!!!my new ol lady doesnt have that problem she keeps it smooth.
*


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

i prefer clean shaved pussy, no beating the feeling of a nice smooth pussy!!


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 22, 2008)

How about a soft hairy pussy?  ain't that better?


----------



## mizzchewy (Apr 22, 2008)

My husband and I both shave.

And all u guys complaining, you need to start shaving your nuts too.

there nothing like giving head to nice cleanly shaven pubic area and balls....

Get with it guys, 2010 no one should have pubic hair period, men or women, just unsanitary in my opinion


----------



## slashganja (Apr 22, 2008)

bald eagle buddy, i agree that if its not shaved the vaginas are usually stinky!!! unless maybe the hairy girls are just lazy and dont clean well, either way i like to eat pussy and nuttin worse than a mouth full of astroturf


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 22, 2008)

I was trimming my apple sac with scissors and cut my sac open. Luckily I didn't lose one of my boys. I think I'll stay hairy for a while.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 22, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Trimmed. I call it 'trimming the hedge' ...
> 
> To all you guys who want pussy that looks like it belongs to an 11-year-old girl - I'd like to ask you how you'd like your junk to itch for days and days. When that hair starts growing back it itches SO BAD, and it's often a few days after the itching before you can shave the new hair away.
> 
> Also, how do you think a chick feels when she goes down on a guy with hairy balls? Shave your scrotum and see how much YOU like it.



rep++++

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 22, 2008)

shaving is sign of weakness lol


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

haha conoclast your thing about a soft hairy pussy works 2..evryones into there own stuff really! some people like shaving nd others dont and it will prob always be like that!!


----------



## cluch (Apr 22, 2008)

we trim each other regular..


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 23, 2008)

thats fuckin weird


----------



## Pookiedough (Apr 23, 2008)

I trim mine a little just so it doesn't get out of control,got hair on my head down to my knees anyhow so you don't even notice my junkage until I lay down.


----------



## BadBeach420 (Apr 23, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.


From the sound of your wonderful charm and personality, you don't get laid very often anyway. 


Shaving is a double standard. Some guys have really long pubes. I don't like pubes in my mouth either.


----------



## High4Life (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it hairy in the winter ......... and shaved in the summer 

But when it comes to it i wont be fussy ........ unless its busted lmao


----------



## pokey (Apr 23, 2008)

I am in a sport that requires Spandex for 3+ hours a day. Pubes and Spandex don't mix, so I trim. I have shaved before, but the ingrowns are killer and cause little scars that bug the hell out of me, so I stopped that.

Edit: As for my preferences, definitely shaved, maybe with a decoration but otherwise smooth.


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 23, 2008)

you wrestle pokey?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

cluch said:


> we trim each other regular..


sounds intimate


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 29, 2008)

sounds fuckin nasty


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

Fungus amOnguz said:


> sounds fuckin nasty


shaving your woman sounds nasty?

nothing on my women is nasty


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 29, 2008)

yea but like cleaniing off all that hair on the razor, gives me the willys
i dont like pubes in general lol not even mine


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

Fungus amOnguz said:


> yea but like cleaniing off all that hair on the razor, gives me the willys
> i dont like pubes in general lol not even mine



you will over come that fear or that aversion.. or you will forever be a tool of the man and a product of tv, dvds and bit torrents... a simp[le animal trapped in the MIND... make love t the world and you will receive love back...

iloveyou

i will tell you the biggest secret 

there is nothing nasty hear, nothing sad, nothing happy.... there is not even LOVE... there are no bad people here.. no demons.. no great humans.. there are only the stories ONE tell themselves about the observable world around them... STORIES fabricated by the mind... 

PUBIC hairs are just pubic hairs..... stop the story you tell yourself about these hairs. see them for what they ARE

once you stop THINKING.. once ONE stops the story.. "LOVE" floods the entire system 

now only if scratching on a chalk board did not drive me crazy, I would be perfect... 

iloveyou


----------



## 40acres (Apr 29, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you will over come that fear or that aversion.. or you will forever be a tool of the man and a product of tv, dvds and bit torrents... a simp[le animal trapped in the MIND... make love t the world and you will receive love back...
> 
> iloveyou
> 
> ...


You may be one of the smartest people on here Gk, but sometimes i wonder if you dont look too far into things. Sometimes you only need to have a hole so deep, or it will be too big for your plant.


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 29, 2008)

lol idc about love, a big hairy bush will always creep me out it rle has nothin to do with anyghin else, u dont like chalk screetch, and pubes to me are skeevy


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 29, 2008)

and im not a puppet of this world or society, that lil rant was quite meaningless.....preferance is preferance, it has nothing to do with love or my inability to see your fantasy world.....save your unreal philosophical bullshit for sum1 who'll believe it


----------



## el1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaved, but not to fussy unless i have to go down. I don't mind hair anywhere except the main part of the fruit...the....er entrance i suppose.

Anyone who won't fuck a bird cos she's hairy is a faggot.

Someone who feels physically sick over something natural to the point of vomiting has serious issues.

Serious issues!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 30, 2008)

Fungus amOnguz said:


> ..save your unreal philosophical bullshit for sum1 who'll believe it


there is nothing to believe.. it is actually the opposite.. just stop believing...

and yes you are a tool... until you break away from believing thoughts.. and reacting to your thoughts... and BECOMING thoughts... you are a tool...

tools are cool 

or at least coolish 


iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 30, 2008)

Fungus amOnguz said:


> l a big hairy bush will always creep me out i


is this true?

who would you be without this story?

iloveyou


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 30, 2008)

Exactly  you're a tool  there are good trends, and bad trends. Shaving it off is the queen of the bad ones


----------



## Pookiedough (Apr 30, 2008)

From a womens viewpoint this thread is full of malarkey.Iv'e seen dudes say "I wont touch a hairy one" whip one out guess what no scream of terror!? Seen guys say "I hate baldies too pervy for me" whip one out, yep see nothing but ears.Bunch of fibbers,bunch of carpet munching,cue ball licking,fibbers.


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll still go down on a bald one  I just prefer hairy onces.. they REALLY turn me on


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 30, 2008)

are you kiddding, my friend doesnt like hot dogs....is he a tool? fuckin no 
because i dont wanna have a mustache when im goin down on sum girl, im a tool?
please, pleaseee tell me how something i enjoy or dont enjoy makes me a tool?


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (Apr 30, 2008)

you really like gettin hair in your mouth while ur goin down on ya lover?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> From a womens viewpoint this thread is full of malarkey.Iv'e seen dudes say "I wont touch a hairy one" whip one out guess what no scream of terror!? Seen guys say "I hate baldies too pervy for me" whip one out, yep see nothing but ears.Bunch of fibbers,bunch of carpet munching,cue ball licking,fibbers.




lol iloveyou rep+ for you


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

Fungus amOnguz said:


> you really like gettin hair in your mouth while ur goin down on ya lover?


i dont enjoy it... nor do i dislike it... i don;t tell myself a story about it.. i just take the hair out of my mouth and wipe it on her leg and then yell at her... LOL.... no, i just take the hair out of my mouth...

I DONT MAKE UP a "good" or "bad" story... 

iloveyou


----------



## taknitEZ95 (May 1, 2008)

gotta love em shaved. but a LITTLE hair is ok with me to.


----------



## Budsworth (May 2, 2008)

I love a big hairy muff that when I eat it I come up with a mouth FULL of aujus and hair.
the juices dripping from my chin. She moans as I go back for seconds. Then I here that unmistackable fart. I got sooo sick I almost lost my lunch. Can you imagine?????


----------



## good2bkind (May 3, 2008)

kokorunsmajor said:


> So guys and some girls that lurk around here..What do u guys preffer Hairy or Shaved...on ur partner or fuck buddie....
> 
> I personally preffer a little hair down there u know cuz if there shaved then I think she looks like a little girl and I wanna do a WOMEN!! lol Wat do u all think??



Hairy, every time. I prefer the pussy in it's natural environment, it's beautiful.


----------



## good2bkind (May 3, 2008)

Fungus amOnguz said:


> you really like gettin hair in your mouth while ur goin down on ya lover?


The hair is there. It's natural. That's how humans grow. If you have to pull pubes out of your mouth... that also is natural.

If you were in the garden of Eden with Eve, you can bet that she wouldn't be shaved.

There are no razors in the garden of Eden.

Hair is natural.

Pull the pubes out of your mouth (one time I was at work and still had one in my mouth, didn't realize it until then, LOL) and keep lickin.

Still, I know some women themselves prefer to shave.

If a woman prefers to shave... who am I to tell her she oughta have pubes?

If she prefers being shaven... how can you not love the pussy? It's always good.


----------



## Yeah (May 3, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I love a big hairy muff that when I eat it I come up with a mouth FULL of aujus and hair.
> the juices dripping from my chin. She moans as I go back for seconds. Then I here that unmistackable fart. I got sooo sick I almost lost my lunch. Can you imagine?????


There goes my day...


----------



## blinkykush (May 3, 2008)

However she want it.....any lady I holla at is gonna be straight down there...BELIEVE THAT..........not gonna lie though if she's el natural im gonna play dead..LOL


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (May 3, 2008)

ahhaahahhaha


----------



## Fungus amOnguz (May 3, 2008)

Yeah said:


> There goes my day...


hahaaahahaahah trueeeeee


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (May 5, 2008)

Either short as fuck with good trim and style, or shaved. But my girl hates hair and wont fuckin touch me unless i got a clean shave, and she wont let me touch her unless she is shaved. Yeah i know, its weird.

But long pubes are gross!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2008)

kokorunsmajor said:


> So guys and some girls that lurk around here..What do u guys preffer Hairy or Shaved...on ur partner or fuck buddie....
> 
> I personally preffer a little hair down there u know cuz if there shaved then I think she looks like a little girl and I wanna do a WOMEN!! lol Wat do u all think??


 The same for me, but with guys.


----------



## el1 (May 6, 2008)

well if were talking about being natural , neither of those organs should be inserted into your mouth.lol


----------



## wake n bake (May 7, 2008)

el1 said:


> well if were talking about being natural , neither of those organs should be inserted into your mouth.lol




THIS IS TRUE ............ lol..... 

But hey..Eve (Adam) at the apple and here we are......


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 7, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> I am as well. I had sex last year everyday for a year. I would get high and then i would want sex. I had a gril friend and I would pay to have sex. I have had sex with pornstars to medium looking girls. I am a sex addict.


If she is your gril friend why do you have to pay for sex Dirtyboy?
Unless your a pimp and she's your HO, and she dosn't cut you any deals.
peace man


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 7, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> no she wasnt fat, she was just a skank. i like skanks though. and i dont want girls to like me, just want them to put out. im glad your happy with your slut ass wife, just think of how many guys like me she has hooked up with.


You know tallanasty doing it with a condom is just like jacking off! It's good till you grow up and have real sex! Us old guys with wifes get to realy feel what a (shaved or hairy) pussy feels like on our Dicks.
Shaved or hairy don't matter long as its wet and ready!
peace man


----------



## DeweyKox (May 7, 2008)

Shaved if I am eating it, dont matter if I am fucking it, still feels good no mater what.


----------



## SmokinUp (Jul 30, 2008)

Landing Strip is the best. It shows that they take care of themselves but like to keep it natural too.


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 30, 2008)

Just because someone leaves it natural or just trims their hair doesn't mean they don't take care of themselves.


----------



## SmokinUp (Jul 30, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> Just because someone leaves it natural or just trims their hair doesn't mean they don't take care of themselves.


Not trying to step on anyones toes or what not, but seriously a freakin huge ass bush would scare me into thinking that they don't take care of themselves as well. Besides I'm just giving my opinion and I never asked for yours so BUZZ OFF!


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd rather she shave but I don't mind as long and she keeps it clean and trimmed ( no longer than mine lol).


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 30, 2008)

i prefer shaved


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 30, 2008)

ahhhh....i hate body hair! bald bald bald...wax the kitty...it just looks icky to me with hair and i hate it...so yea i get rid of it...but im also part italian and we're too fuckin hairy...hahaha so yea...BALD! and i like guys to be trimmed...they dont have to be totally hairless but at least trim it up. i dont wanna have to whip out the hedge trimmer to find your dick...LOL


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 30, 2008)

Shaved........


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> ahhhh....i hate body hair! bald bald bald...wax the kitty...it just looks icky to me with hair and i hate it...so yea i get rid of it...but im also part italian and we're too fuckin hairy...hahaha so yea...BALD! and i like guys to be trimmed...they dont have to be totally hairless but at least trim it up. i dont wanna have to whip out the hedge trimmer to find your dick...LOL


Golden rule: A mans pubes should never be longer than his dick haha


----------



## rhunter1984 (Jul 30, 2008)

shaved my wife shaves her pussy i shave my balls no sticky pubes for me


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

I enjoy everything in moderation. Not to much, not to little.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Code420 said:


> Golden rule: A mans pubes should never be longer than his dick haha


that totally reminded me of harold and kumar escape from guantanamo bay...the bottomless party "that looks like osama bin ladens beard!" hahahaha i love that movie...


----------



## MRHydroponic (Jul 30, 2008)

a girl should always be clean shavin a nice little landing strip isnt bad


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> that totally reminded me of harold and kumar escape from guantanamo bay...the bottomless party "that looks like osama bin ladens beard!" hahahaha i love that movie...


haha exactly what I was thinking of when I said it, I just saw the movie like 2 days ago so its still fresh in my mind lol. Im not sure that much hair is even possible lol.


----------



## MRHydroponic (Jul 30, 2008)

i dont like rain forest on a girl i give my self a clean shavin no homo guyz


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 31, 2008)

my last roommate (a guy) tried shaving his butt crack with a regular razor. he nicked himself. he said it hurt a lot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

JAysus, I BET! I trim, but I'm not shaving.Shaved genitals always look so surprised...like if someone tore your eyebrows off....


makinthemagic said:


> my last roommate (a guy) tried shaving his butt crack with a regular razor. he nicked himself. he said it hurt a lot.


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 31, 2008)

i like it trimmed short, not a big fan of baldies  but very short and trimmed is perfect...


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd rather make love then have sex.. so foreplay is pretty important to me, including attention south of her waist. I mean bald.. all is good, right?


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

tallanasty said:


> fuckin shave your shit hoes. im not goin down on a bitch anyways so i aint worried bout a mouth full of pubes, but i dont wanna even feel that shit with my fingers. i was gonna bang this girl one night, i went down her pants to start fingering her and felt bush and almost puked. i just turned over and passed out on her. M.O.B. Money over Bitches.


Wow do you shave your shit? And do you make girls give you blow jobs? That's pretty stupid if you do, but you won't go down on a girl or even fuck a girl because she has HAIR!? It's natural. Guys have hair too. I don't know why everyone's acting like it's some big thing. Stupid ass. I would never, ever sleep with a guy like you. I bet you don't get laid very often.


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, and for the record, I keep mine trimmed or shave it if I'm in the mood. I'm not going to do anything special for the guy if he doesn't have the same courtesy.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> Oh, and for the record, I keep mine trimmed or shave it if I'm in the mood. I'm not going to do anything special for the guy if he doesn't have the same courtesy.


 my kinda girl trippy lol and you're DEAD right. if u don't go down on a girl, why the fuck should u expect her to do the same to u??? i lurrrv "growling at the bagder! lmao

personally i prefer clean shaven. pubes are like brussel sprouts: u have to move em to the side b4 tucking in. and if i wanted to eat hair, i'd grow a moustache


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 31, 2008)

"M.O.B."????? sounds like you have alot of respect for women.....


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 31, 2008)

Hairy pussy.. you know it's good for you


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> my kinda girl trippy lol and you're DEAD right. if u don't go down on a girl, why the fuck should u expect her to do the same to u??? i lurrrv "growling at the bagder! lmao
> 
> personally i prefer clean shaven. pubes are like brussel sprouts: u have to move em to the side b4 tucking in. and if i wanted to eat hair, i'd grow a moustache


Hahaa I mean really though! There's already a double standard where women are expected to shave their legs and armpit hair. And I happily oblige because I don't really like having hair there. But if I want to keep it trimmed down there, I don't see what the problem is. That doesn't mean I don't take care of myself, it means that I have better shit to do than to shave there all the time. And whoever said they don't shave their balls because it ITCHES, same is true of chicks. I love being freshly shaved but I hate the days after because it sucks. And you can't even shave right away when it starts to grow back. You have to wait a couple days and endure the annoying itching. So guys, if you expect it outta us, do the same! It's only fair.


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 31, 2008)

I am shaved smooth and so is she. We both like it like that.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 31, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> Hahaa I mean really though! There's already a double standard where women are expected to shave their legs and armpit hair. And I happily oblige because I don't really like having hair there. But if I want to keep it trimmed down there, I don't see what the problem is. That doesn't mean I don't take care of myself, it means that I have better shit to do than to shave there all the time. And whoever said they don't shave their balls because it ITCHES, same is true of chicks. I love being freshly shaved but I hate the days after because it sucks. And you can't even shave right away when it starts to grow back. You have to wait a couple days and endure the annoying itching. So guys, if you expect it outta us, do the same! It's only fair.


The reason there is a double standard is this. Being hairy is a male trait, so most people associate hair with with masculinity. Women shave it off to appear more famine, while men don't because it makes them feel more masculine. Some men seem to have trouble balancing cleanliness and masculinity so some end up with forests of hair while others shave completely. Most guys you ask will say its sort of gay for a man to shave his entire body, and I bet a lot of women would say the same. To many, hairy people appear less civilized and more primitive therefore slowly over time the human race has gotten less and less hairy. Of course I don't mind shaving clean and smooth, I actually had a gf that made me do that cuz she was grossed out by hair.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I want to feel like I'm with a man, not a boy.


Code420 said:


> The reason there is a double standard is this. Being hairy is a male trait, so most people associate hair with with masculinity. Women shave it off to appear more famine, while men don't because it makes them feel more masculine. Some men seem to have trouble balancing cleanliness and masculinity so some end up with forests of hair while others shave completely. Most guys you ask will say its sort of gay for a man to shave his entire body, and I bet a lot of women would say the same. To many, hairy people appear less civilized and more primitive therefore slowly over time the human race has gotten less and less hairy. Of course I don't mind shaving clean and smooth, I actually had a gf that made me do that cuz she was grossed out by hair.


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the little landing strip above, but agree'd nothing by the cilt or the lips, don't like having a forest in my mouth.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

An improperly rolled joint can make you feel like there's a forest in your mouth.


FlipDV said:


> I like the little landing strip above, but agree'd nothing by the cilt or the lips, don't like having a forest in my mouth.


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> An improperly rolled joint can make you feel like there's a forest in your mouth.


Well I'm glad I've never experienced this


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I want to feel like I'm with a man, not a boy.


i agree haha. but as long as it is prickly i'm cool.
i dont like to be hairy... its gross. 
i dont like watching porn with hairy pussies y would i want to make porn with a hairy pussy?


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 31, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i agree haha. but as long as it is prickly i'm cool.
> i dont like to be hairy... its gross.
> i dont like watching porn with hairy pussies y would i want to make porn with a hairy pussy?


One time I completely shaved and a day later is was prickly and I was obsessed with running my hand across it .. it was the greatest feeling ever.

That's when I realized I had an addiction, and had to let the mane grow 
Now I have to keep it trimmed, not too long or else it feels like my penis is shrinking!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

FlipDV said:


> One time I completely shaved and a day later is was prickly and I was obsessed with running my hand across it .. it was the greatest feeling ever.
> 
> That's when I realized I had an addiction, and had to let the mane grow
> Now I have to keep it trimmed, not too long or else it feels like my penis is shrinking!


hahaha thats the funniest thing i heard today... i think its true.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate overwaxed, overplucked, polished oily plastic looking people as the ideal of beauty.It's sick.Just because folks don't want a few wrinkles we get Joan rivers, michael jackson, heidi fleiss....The hair is there for a reason...keep it clean, and trim the excess.


AnitaNuggs said:


> i agree haha. but as long as it is prickly i'm cool.
> i dont like to be hairy... its gross.
> i dont like watching porn with hairy pussies y would i want to make porn with a hairy pussy?


Thats either some long hair or some short pecker!


FlipDV said:


> One time I completely shaved and a day later is was prickly and I was obsessed with running my hand across it .. it was the greatest feeling ever.
> 
> That's when I realized I had an addiction, and had to let the mane grow
> Now I have to keep it trimmed, not too long or else it feels like my penis is shrinking!


----------



## Code420 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thats either some long hair or some short pecker!


lol its actually a pretty noticeable difference, mine looks at least an inch longer when its shaved.


----------



## Code420 (Jul 31, 2008)

but when its shaved it creeps me out, it makes me feel like I'm 10 or somthing


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thats either some long hair or some short pecker!



It actually makes a big difference xD


----------



## Yeah (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thats either some long hair or some short pecker!


You'd be surprised baby. At least from a man's point of view, having a jungle vs. being shaved or trimmed will make a big difference on the appearance.


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah said:


> You'd be surprised baby. At least from a man's point of view, having a jungle vs. being shaved or trimmed will make a big difference on the appearance.


some of us need every extra inch we can get. i can't make my girl keep hers shaved if i won't even trim it up a bit.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 12, 2008)

I take pussy however I can get it.

Im not picky. If the rest of the chick doesnt look like an ogre... then pussy's pussy.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 15, 2008)

<raises hand> 

I'd like to change my answer from the beginning of this thread (back in Feb.) As part of a huge cleansing I stopped shaving, wearing makeup, dying my hair, etc. I'm so fucking sick of trying to live up to some stupid ass standard that has been imposed by society and big corporations spending billions a year to get women to THINK they need to buy a ton of shyt to make them 'feel like a women'. Shaving started in the 1920's when Vogue and Vanity Faire told women they needed to shave their underarms to be sexy, and it's been down hill ever since. Then when shorter skirts came into fashion they said you had to shave your legs, then the thighs. Now the widespread availability of porn has led women to think they need to shave their pubes to be sexy to a man. Personally I had had ENOUGH- women are all sexy and are all beautiful and our worth is not based on how 'attractive we are to males'. I have to say it has saved me a fortune thus far money wise and TIME WISE- as I was obsessed with shaving everything somehow equating it to being 'sexy and clean'. Let me tell you- if a women bathes regularly she is clean, regardless of the hair there.. I am so glad to have a real man who could care less and finds me sexy naturally. I as a women do not feel the need to alter myself any longer to fill some unfulfilled void- I love myself the way I am, and I am thankful for what I have instead of trying to strive for some fake image of what someone else thinks I am supposed to be.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

I personally enjoy how soft my lady-bits feel when shaved. And I hate how pubic hair feels. So, generally, when I see pubes I get an automatic "Yuck!" association.
My opinion would be completely different if pubes felt soft, or fluffy, like a bunny.  
I'm very tactilely sensitive. If it doesn't feel nice, I don't like it.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 15, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I stopped shaving


I agree with everything you said but... don't you like being smooth yourself? It's not about what other people want, it's what you want... I change nothing about myself to please anyone else, I shave because I like to look sharp for myself... I believe I look better when I'm not looking like a mountain man, and that makes me happy. Do it for yourself! That being said, I like shaven, it's much more erotic to me, her being smooth and all... lips gliding down... okay, enough.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't shave mine.I'm a woman.If a guy can't handle pussy with hair,then the hell with him. Guys who say they won't screw a girl without her being shaved are probably too prissy for me anyway.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 15, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> I agree with everything you said but... don't you like being smooth yourself? It's not about what other people want, it's what you want... I change nothing about myself to please anyone else, I shave because I like to look sharp for myself... I believe I look better when I'm not looking like a mountain man, and that makes me happy. Do it for yourself! That being said, I like shaven, it's much more erotic to me, her being smooth and all... lips gliding down... okay, enough.


Ya know.. for a while I honestly thought that I was shaving for me because I liked the feeling of being smooth- but after much contemplation and sometime of not shaving I realized no.. I really didn't like it for me. Where did I even get the idea of shaving ? It surely wasn't my own original idea... and if it hadn't been implanted in my head I never would have even shaved to begin with.. It doesn't bother me anymore and I haven't had any type of irritation for months- that's for me, no one else..


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 15, 2008)

personally I like a little hair but not too much I dunno about lettin the jungle go though kinda gross if you ask me but to each their own all that really matters is what you prefer so I'm going with the WELL GROOMED


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like one lip shaved and one lip hairy.


*
Thats just off the chain koosh im smokin cheese and i spit smoke out when i read that shit,you the man
*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't shave mine.I'm a woman.If a guy can't handle pussy with hair,then the hell with him. Guys who say they won't screw a girl without her being shaved are probably too prissy for me anyway.


*Anytime ya need a favor stoney seriously anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you offering to shave me or hump me?


hydrotech364 said:


> *Anytime ya need a favor stoney seriously anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Are you offering to shave me or hump me?


*
anything along those lines almost anything i can think of!!!nothin gay though ,no penis for me thanx!!!!
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

Who said I had a penis?!!!:lol


hydrotech364 said:


> *
> anything along those lines almost anything i can think of!!!nothin gay though ,no penis for me thanx!!!!
> *


----------



## ledgic13 (Aug 15, 2008)

as long as its not bush, i mean i dont want to feel like im banging a kid...

i know alot of women like the clean shaven smooth as a babys ass look... but idk maybes its me, just a little something around is ok.
im not going to refuse you because you dont have any hair. no hair is better than a 70's afro down there.

as for me i keep it regularly trimmed south of the border, i shave my armpits,and my face.
nothing wrong with being well groomed. 

i sure would dislike it if i was 99% close to getting some oral, and she looked at it and said im not putting that hairy shit in my mouth...

i know i dont want bush in my mouth.


----------



## budlover1234 (Aug 15, 2008)

either shaved or a landing strip


----------



## ledgic13 (Aug 15, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> <raises hand>
> 
> I'd like to change my answer from the beginning of this thread (back in Feb.) As part of a huge cleansing I stopped shaving, wearing makeup, dying my hair, etc. I'm so fucking sick of trying to live up to some stupid ass standard that has been imposed by society and big corporations spending billions a year to get women to THINK they need to buy a ton of shyt to make them 'feel like a women'. Shaving started in the 1920's when Vogue and Vanity Faire told women they needed to shave their underarms to be sexy, and it's been down hill ever since. Then when shorter skirts came into fashion they said you had to shave your legs, then the thighs. Now the widespread availability of porn has led women to think they need to shave their pubes to be sexy to a man. Personally I had had ENOUGH- women are all sexy and are all beautiful and our worth is not based on how 'attractive we are to males'. I have to say it has saved me a fortune thus far money wise and TIME WISE- as I was obsessed with shaving everything somehow equating it to being 'sexy and clean'. Let me tell you- if a women bathes regularly she is clean, regardless of the hair there.. I am so glad to have a real man who could care less and finds me sexy naturally. I as a women do not feel the need to alter myself any longer to fill some unfulfilled void- I love myself the way I am, and I am thankful for what I have instead of trying to strive for some fake image of what someone else thinks I am supposed to be.


right on...i agree with that, just think women got by just fine before the advent of cover girl, and cosmos telling yall b.s ,men like this ,this men that.

shit if i may quote kat williams, ""...aint no muther-fucker been ready to fuck ,got the condom on ,and been like whats up with your toe-nail, bitch is that plum and red, ,tsk tsk, i cant even believe this im out of here""

the little shit come on



no bullshit finding a woman in todays society to be with is very hard for us.
because of these 

i have to look out for
fake hair
fake nails
fake eyes
push up bra.
padded bra.
make-up.
and photoshop.

because of these thing being done by almost the average woman, how do you know what your seeing is what your getting.

what ever happened to focusing on the mind a conversation.

{i want a woman whos going to focus more on her mind than her sexyness.. to me nothing is more of a turn on then a good conversation. some word play...
looks fade, and they wont be around for ever.
nothing wrong with a little sexyness, but i need more than a air head.}


nothing like that to worry about with us guy other than personality.
when you wake up next to the guy you let come home with you, you know hes going to look the same in the morning, well minus the typical morning face.

i wish more women felt like they didnt need to do all of that stuff...

it all most feel like there not doing it for us but for each other...
like a compitition.

hmm maybe so, maybe thats why a lot of ladies dont like other ladies and there so territorial (can any speak on that??) 

i mean you know your gona get laid, even a crack head meth prostitute still gets clients.
so yall will get us some how.

so in essence if the average guy can be persuaded easily by a short skirt, then why so many different types,if where so basic and primal men, then why so much accessories supposedly need to lure us in??

are the ladies secretly dressing up to one up each other instead of to get our attention??
its possible.

man this shit is deep.

the inpact of men in women on each other in society....


----------



## imaginativethinker (Aug 15, 2008)

i dont really like the feel of being shaved or shaving.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 15, 2008)

Shave that shit smooth--------like AC/DC wrote----"she was a fast machine, she kept her motor clean, she was the best damn women that I ever seen !!!"----wax it--thats even better than shaved...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

You ever waxed your balls?Bet they'd stretch out real far and snap you in the chin!LMAO!


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Shave that shit smooth--------like AC/DC wrote----&quot;she was a fast machine, she kept her motor clean, she was the best damn women that I ever seen !!!&quot;----wax it--thats even better than shaved...


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You ever waxed your balls?Bet they'd stretch out real far and snap you in the chin!LMAO!


OUCH, ball waxing would hurt a BUNCH, I'm sure.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 15, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> <raises hand>
> 
> I'd like to change my answer from the beginning of this thread (back in Feb.) As part of a huge cleansing I stopped shaving, wearing makeup, dying my hair, etc. I'm so fucking sick of trying to live up to some stupid ass standard that has been imposed by society and big corporations spending billions a year to get women to THINK they need to buy a ton of shyt to make them 'feel like a women'. Shaving started in the 1920's when Vogue and Vanity Faire told women they needed to shave their underarms to be sexy, and it's been down hill ever since. Then when shorter skirts came into fashion they said you had to shave your legs, then the thighs. Now the widespread availability of porn has led women to think they need to shave their pubes to be sexy to a man. Personally I had had ENOUGH- women are all sexy and are all beautiful and our worth is not based on how 'attractive we are to males'. I have to say it has saved me a fortune thus far money wise and TIME WISE- as I was obsessed with shaving everything somehow equating it to being 'sexy and clean'. Let me tell you- if a women bathes regularly she is clean, regardless of the hair there.. I am so glad to have a real man who could care less and finds me sexy naturally. I as a women do not feel the need to alter myself any longer to fill some unfulfilled void- I love myself the way I am, and I am thankful for what I have instead of trying to strive for some fake image of what someone else thinks I am supposed to be.




Stop trippin..............How much you had to drink?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 15, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Stop trippin..............How much you had to drink?


Dude.. I haven't drank since Jan... lol..


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 15, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Dude.. I haven't drank since Jan... lol..



my bad


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You ever waxed your balls?Bet they'd stretch out real far and snap you in the chin!LMAO!


 not wax because I get great results from mens hair remover-keeps things high and tight-most of the women i've been with are usualy a little reserved when it comes to the wax but after a few times they never go back to their old ways--


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 16, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> not wax because I get great results from mens hair remover-keeps things high and tight-most of the women i've been with are usualy a little reserved when it comes to the wax but after a few times they never go back to their old ways--


I had waxed down there ONCE.. that was like 2 years ago.. NEVER NEVER AGAIN.. lol.. fuck that.. and just so everyone knows, NEVER wax then goto the beach.. oww ow ow.. 

The crap women go through.. ugh. Stop torturing yourselves ladies.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 16, 2008)

One time, I wrecked my dirtbike and as the bike tumbled, the rear fender landed on my package. I had to put a band-aid down there. So i guess you could say when I removed it... I basically waxed down there.

Its not fun. I think removing the band aid was more painful than the bike landing on my junk.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

_*Never.Why is there such a double standard?Why are women expected to torture themselves just so guys have an easier time finding the clit?*_


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> not wax because I get great results from mens hair remover-keeps things high and tight-most of the women i've been with are usualy a little reserved when it comes to the wax but after a few times they never go back to their old ways--


_*Yeah, I tried waxing my legs once....I pulled that first strip hard and fast...my eyes instantly watered,and only half the hair came out.Fuck that.*_


HotNSexyMILF said:


> I had waxed down there ONCE.. that was like 2 years ago.. NEVER NEVER AGAIN.. lol.. fuck that.. and just so everyone knows, NEVER wax then goto the beach.. oww ow ow..
> 
> The crap women go through.. ugh. Stop torturing yourselves ladies.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*Never.Why is there such a double standard?Why are women expected to torture themselves just so guys have an easier time finding the clit?*_


LMFAO..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, seriously...all these guys who are like eww...I can't eat that...ohhh...it's too hairy...that doesn't sound very freaking manly at all.


HotNSexyMILF said:


> LMFAO..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, seriously...all these guys who are like eww...I can't eat that...ohhh...it's too hairy...that doesn't sound very freaking manly at all.


I was more paranoid about it at first than my man.. he doesn't give a shyt.. LOL.. These guy need to sit down and seriously think about where the hell they got these ideas that 'it's gross'.. if they're honest, they'll realize they learned the behavior.. 100 years ago this women shaving thing didn't exist.. guy are such pussies these days..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

I totally agree.You don't have to be a woman beater to be manly, but come on guys...as long as it's clean...who was that guy who had never seen a woman's privates outside of a painting in the nineteenth century...He rejected his wife because she had pubic hair.What a pansy.His name was John Ruskin...actually on looking him up, it seems he had some rather unsavory characteristics....ew.John Ruskin But anyway, I digress.


HotNSexyMILF said:


> I was more paranoid about it at first than my man.. he doesn't give a shyt.. LOL.. These guy need to sit down and seriously think about where the hell they got these ideas that 'it's gross'.. if they're honest, they'll realize they learned the behavior.. 100 years ago this women shaving thing didn't exist.. guy are such pussies these days..


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 17, 2008)

I love you stoney  lol

Edit: You do keep your pubes.. right?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 17, 2008)

---Being a man doesn't have anything to do with liking a hairy pussy or a shaved one or a waxed one for that matter!!!----You might as well said "if you don't eat meat your not a man"--It's a prefference--you like it or don't---i'm sure there are all kinds of things you like and dislike. I know women that have a brazillian wax on a regular basis and they don't do it for their man---they do it for themselfs. Again I say to all you women out there with dreads hanging off you privates and looking like a YETTI----"shave that shit!!!" lol...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 17, 2008)

*In the immortal words of Mr Dice Clay

Mary,mary quite contrary
Shave that pussy
Its too damn hairy!!!
*


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't think you guys have anything to worry about shaved or not, you're only looking at it on the internet! LOL!


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 17, 2008)

rofl, props to GT


----------



## DMG3528 (Aug 17, 2008)

This is one fucking funny thread.
My .002 
I would say that hairy pussy is fine if you like spittin' out pubes when your done eatin.
I dont give a shit aslong as it is maintained. You cut your fucking hair on your head dont you.
This goes for anyone that is old enough to have pubes.
No one likes pubic hair in their mouth. Just comb that shit sometimes.
Thats me.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

If there's grass on the field, say she's 18.


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> If there's grass on the field, say she's 18.


and if not, play in the mud


----------



## Shinjin (Aug 17, 2008)

My personal opinion is that not keeping pubic hair well groomed is just arrogant and a sign of lazyness; but it is your body so you get to choose. Someone earlier posted that he wouldn't like to go down on a woman who has a carpet to get through first, and I second that feeling. This is also why I keep my pubic hair well kept and out of the way so to speak, because I don't want a woman to have to eat hair while trying to do something for me.

The makeup/hair/ other stuff is all cool though as long as you are doing it for yourself. Even though I am a guy I have a grooming setup in my bathroom with a couple moisturizers and cleansers etc; and I am not gay or anything I just like to look my best for myself.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 17, 2008)

Wasn't there just a report released linking moisturizer to higher risks of skin cancer? lol.. just saying..


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 17, 2008)

my girlfriend shaves on the regular, that I like, nothing better then that. Every once and a while I am forced to shave and it SUCKS. makes me itch when the hair starts back and even worse is when I have to go back out of town my balls get all itchy when I am working haha. All in all I guess I have to say its not to bad but as for the question, there is nothing better then a shaven pussy .... in my opinion.


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 17, 2008)

man you guys are dumb...bush or not the pussy will taste the same you should be lucky your getting any. Your the reason these good looking women think they look like shit and must constantly alter their natural beauty. Man I don't care if their vertical smirk has hair or not I'm still eating it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

What, like in a jar? Yes, I have pubes.That's one way to tell I'm a WOMAN!


Conoclast said:


> I love you stoney  lol
> 
> Edit: You do keep your pubes.. right?


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What, like in a jar? Yes, I have pubes.That's one way to tell I'm a WOMAN!


Exactly, that's what most people don't understand.. pubes = grown woman. 

Now I wanna see a pic  (of your face.. although I wouldn't mind a pic of the hair lol)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

That's my pic in my avatar.I have technicolor acne.


Conoclast said:


> Exactly, that's what most people don't understand.. pubes = grown woman.
> 
> Now I wanna see a pic  (of your face.. although I wouldn't mind a pic of the hair lol)


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 18, 2008)

Not really clear ain't it?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, NO!This is a marijuana website.I'm not gonna show my whole face.Besides, I'm ugly, so don't stress.Just pretend I look like whatever you'd like me to.


Conoclast said:


> Not really clear ain't it?


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, NO!This is a marijuana website.I'm not gonna show my whole face.Besides, I'm ugly, so don't stress.Just pretend I look like whatever you'd like me to.


A giant hairy pussy? lol. You posted the pic one time in the pic thread and they said you were hot  I wanna see what all the fuss is about lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

They were just being nice.I'm the opposite of hot.Now look sad and say,"doh."


Conoclast said:


> A giant hairy pussy? lol. You posted the pic one time in the pic thread and they said you were hot  I wanna see what all the fuss is about lol


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 18, 2008)

show


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

It's just the original pic that I got my avatar pic from.It looks pretty much the same, it's just in black and white, and you can see me better.But fantasy is always better than reality. Just pretend.


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 18, 2008)

after you suck on my titties :]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

You have man boobies?


Igotdialup said:


> after you suck on my titties :]


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 18, 2008)

Meh you're a buzzkill ;( lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Here.http://www.webspawner.com/directory/Entertainment/Hobbies/44.html It's a treasure hunt!Find the ugly bitch woooooo! Here's a hint.I'm between cheese and a chicken.If you look up the name you find there on myspace, you will see a few pics.I will remove the link in 2 minutes.Edit...link removed.


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 18, 2008)

K  found it pretty quick thanks to the hint 

Edit: you look like a girl I kinda know on hi5  though she's in her 20s


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

You'd have never found it without it.I only use this sn on rollitup.Ahhh, free webpages are useless things.


Conoclast said:


> K  found it pretty quick thanks to the hint


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 18, 2008)

aww i was gone taking a shower


----------



## havocdb (Aug 18, 2008)

my woman gets aggro about my beard when she kisses my face, so i ge aggro about her being shaved when i kiss her there. doesnt have to be all gone, but WAY out of the way. if she doesn't want me down there, then i dont give a damn if she's shaved or not. i just don't like flossin on pubes.


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 18, 2008)

i wanna see your beard


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 18, 2008)

Igotdialup said:


> i wanna see your beard


I'd wanna see it too lol


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 18, 2008)

Who cares, bald or hairy. As long as there is a vagina under all that hair I'm cool with it. As far as eating muff with hair, I just swallow the pubes, does the body good.


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Who cares, bald or hairy. As long as there is a vagina under all that hair I'm cool with it. As far as eating muff with hair, I just swallow the pubes, does the body good.


my point exactly man if you get hair in the mouth swallow that shit doesnt hurt and its all natural.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Whoohooo...and the real men arrive, lol....John Wayne and Charles Bronson just swaggered in the door....


Budsworth said:


> Who cares, bald or hairy. As long as there is a vagina under all that hair I'm cool with it. As far as eating muff with hair, I just swallow the pubes, does the body good.





DanktheDudemanNuggets said:


> my point exactly man if you get hair in the mouth swallow that shit doesnt hurt and its all natural.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

No hair you sicc bastard


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Whoohooo...and the real men arrive, lol....John Wayne and Charles Bronson just swaggered in the door....


I'm john wayne I called it first.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey, Charles Bronson was cool too, man...watch once upon a time in the west.


DanktheDudemanNuggets said:


> I'm john wayne I called it first.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Watch this, and I swear if you hate it, neg rep me and I wont retaliate...this is badass.YouTube - charles's Channel Bronson is the shit.....watch?v=jQ4bNTU965E&feature=related


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Watch this, and I swear if you hate it, neg rep me and I wont retaliate...this is badass.YouTube - charles's Channel Bronson is the shit.....watch?v=jQ4bNTU965E&feature=related


sry dudeski I have the power of dial-up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

NOOOO....I didn't think that still existed........


DanktheDudemanNuggets said:


> sry dudeski I have the power of dial-up.


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

ya its endangered so im saving the species of cheap internet, but using it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn.get some good antivirus and shit, because you don't want that to be any slower...I remember my friend having dial up...you logged in, went and cooked dinner, and you were just logging onto the homes page when you got done....


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 19, 2008)

Someone call me in here?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

LoL......great response time there, dial up.


Igotdialup said:


> Someone call me in here?


----------



## Igotdialup (Aug 19, 2008)

I love you too :]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Jeez, I forgot all about you!LMAO.


Igotdialup said:


> I love you too :]


----------



## marse7en (Sep 11, 2008)

it's manners to shave ... and to what extend is the tricky part..


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 12, 2008)

Put some NAIR on the jungle gym ladies.


----------



## DontEatThefISH (Sep 12, 2008)

shaved

shaved

shaved

*.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, nothing like a burnt crotch.Read up on that stuff, man...it's toxic.


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Put some NAIR on the jungle gym ladies.


----------



## klebr (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah.......imma go with shaved it's cleaner


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 12, 2008)

No it's not cleaner.. it looks that way just coz it's been put in your head by modern society. A hairy pussy and a shaved pussy are equally clean as long as you keep them that way.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

gotta have a bit of both. 
dont scortch the earth but lets not just run into the magical forest down there either.

lil landing strip to signal that its clear to land is what i like


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> No it's not cleaner.. it looks that way just coz it's been put in your head by modern society. A hairy pussy and a shaved pussy are equally clean as long as you keep them that way.




I ranted about that on page 29.

"<raises hand> 

I'd like to change my answer from the beginning of this thread (back in Feb.) As part of a huge cleansing I stopped shaving, wearing makeup, dying my hair, etc. I'm so fucking sick of trying to live up to some stupid ass standard that has been imposed by society and big corporations spending billions a year to get women to THINK they need to buy a ton of shyt to make them 'feel like a women'. Shaving started in the 1920's when Vogue and Vanity Faire told women they needed to shave their underarms to be sexy, and it's been down hill ever since. Then when shorter skirts came into fashion they said you had to shave your legs, then the thighs. Now the widespread availability of porn has led women to think they need to shave their pubes to be sexy to a man. Personally I had had ENOUGH- women are all sexy and are all beautiful and our worth is not based on how 'attractive we are to males'. I have to say it has saved me a fortune thus far money wise and TIME WISE- as I was obsessed with shaving everything somehow equating it to being 'sexy and clean'. Let me tell you- if a women bathes regularly she is clean, regardless of the hair there.. I am so glad to have a real man who could care less and finds me sexy naturally. I as a women do not feel the need to alter myself any longer to fill some unfulfilled void- I love myself the way I am, and I am thankful for what I have instead of trying to strive for some fake image of what someone else thinks I am supposed to be."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a woman, and I have pubes.Deal with it boys.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I ranted about that on page 29.
> 
> "<raises hand>
> 
> I'd like to change my answer from the beginning of this thread (back in Feb.) As part of a huge cleansing I stopped shaving, wearing makeup, dying my hair, etc. I'm so fucking sick of trying to live up to some stupid ass standard that has been imposed by society and big corporations spending billions a year to get women to THINK they need to buy a ton of shyt to make them 'feel like a women'. Shaving started in the 1920's when Vogue and Vanity Faire told women they needed to shave their underarms to be sexy, and it's been down hill ever since. Then when shorter skirts came into fashion they said you had to shave your legs, then the thighs. Now the widespread availability of porn has led women to think they need to shave their pubes to be sexy to a man. Personally I had had ENOUGH- women are all sexy and are all beautiful and our worth is not based on how 'attractive we are to males'. I have to say it has saved me a fortune thus far money wise and TIME WISE- as I was obsessed with shaving everything somehow equating it to being 'sexy and clean'. Let me tell you- if a women bathes regularly she is clean, regardless of the hair there.. I am so glad to have a real man who could care less and finds me sexy naturally. I as a women do not feel the need to alter myself any longer to fill some unfulfilled void- I love myself the way I am, and I am thankful for what I have instead of trying to strive for some fake image of what someone else thinks I am supposed to be."


you should be mrs.ganja not mr.ganja. your an elite, youd think RIU would help ya out there


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you should be mrs.ganja not mr.ganja. your an elite, youd think RIU would help ya out there


Bah, never bothered to ask.. lol.. figured the MILF mention gave away my gender. lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Bah, never bothered to ask.. lol.. figured the MILF mention gave away my gender. lol.


 
actually it didnt accure to me until i say the naked pics of you hahahaha...and the child thing


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 12, 2008)

lol.. it's funny, I get harassed less without the sexy avatars... go figure. =)


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm a woman, and I have pubes.Deal with it boys.


I'm glad I don't have too----that's gross-ewe...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

Sigh.I'm glad there are tougher men in the world.


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> I'm glad I don't have too----that's gross-ewe...


----------



## gimley (Sep 13, 2008)

This is an awesome thread. That being said its funny because we were having this convo last night and I have come to the conclusion that in my older age I like a little bush. When I was younger I was all about brazilian smooth action. For some reason I have now developed a carnal and primal passion when confronted with a nice bush. I don't know if my eyesight is getting worse as I age, but I swear it looks twice as sexy as the little girl look that used to get me going. To each his own, but ill give a shout out to my all natural hippie girls!!!!!


----------



## bl33b (Sep 13, 2008)

coochie is coochie as far as i am concerned and shaved or not my wifes special place smells and tastes like strawberries and honey


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm grateful enough simply to encounter a desirable, naked woman who wants to sex me. I don't care a whit about grounds-keeping.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sigh.I'm glad there are tougher men in the world.


 Me too cause if being tough comes down to likeing a hairy pie then I just want to be really, really, really weak!!!----My wife is laughing in the background..-----You can hear my prayer---"Lord---please give me weakness!!!"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

Lol..weakness and smoothness, amen!


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Me too cause if being tough comes down to likeing a hairy pie then I just want to be really, really, really weak!!!----My wife is laughing in the background..-----You can hear my prayer---"Lord---please give me weakness!!!"


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA----it's like candy!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor me.I have to just live with my hairiness.Guess it could be worse!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 14, 2008)

not much----lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, I could be shallow!


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> not much----lol


----------



## cluch (Sep 14, 2008)

just a little tracktion not so much to get in my teeth but just enough i wont get stuck..


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I could be shallow!


 or selfish


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

Or unrealistic.


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> or selfish


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't worry stoney I still love your hairy pussy  lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 15, 2008)

neatly trimmed is the way to go. 

Completely shaved is perverse, makes me think PEDOPHILE.....

How many of you guys that expect your woman to shave do the same to your balls? You haven't lived until you've shaved it off and then been itching to death as it grows back in.


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 15, 2008)

Tamed or shaved. I can't stand a jungle


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!LOL!And for the record, how about- WASHED!


Conoclast said:


> Don't worry stoney I still love your hairy pussy  lol


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 15, 2008)

shaved. MOST of the hairy pussy ive had stinks. but the best i had was a bit hairy.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks!LOL!And for the record, how about- WASHED!


 Thats a good start----now brake out the razor or wax or nair and you'll be golden----lol---lol---lol.-----------------you know I still like ya stoney even if you have chewbacka hangging between your legs


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuck razors, wax and nair god damnit xD those things shouldn't get close to genitals =D


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 15, 2008)

You're cool too, dank, but I have no need to trim it very much, it's tame.You guys who bitch about smelly pussy have had some girls with poor fucking hygeine, man.I wash before sex, and after, every time.So should you, whether hairy, or shaved.WAx is painful, forget about it.Razors?No.Nair is poison,and causes skin reactions.If you don't like my pussy the way it is, move along, baby, because there are no shortage of men when you got pussy, amen.


DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Thats a good start----now brake out the razor or wax or nair and you'll be golden----lol---lol---lol.-----------------you know I still like ya stoney even if you have chewbacka hangging between your legs


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts about ass hair?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 15, 2008)

LMFAO.. on the cheek or around the hole itself? lmfao..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

haha ummm...in the crack and on the ass. whats your take on it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 15, 2008)

Since I really don't get too intimate with asses, I don't care.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha ummm...in the crack and on the ass. whats your take on it


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 15, 2008)

LMFAO.. I don't care.. just was wondering which you were talking bout..

I''m against the whole shaving thing neways..ranted about it pages back.. so..


----------



## Conoclast (Sep 16, 2008)

So you got the pubes huh HotNSexyMILF? lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> <raises hand>
> 
> I'd like to change my answer from the beginning of this thread (back in Feb.) As part of a huge cleansing I stopped shaving, wearing makeup, dying my hair, etc. I'm so fucking sick of trying to live up to some stupid ass standard that has been imposed by society and big corporations spending billions a year to get women to THINK they need to buy a ton of shyt to make them 'feel like a women'. Shaving started in the 1920's when Vogue and Vanity Faire told women they needed to shave their underarms to be sexy, and it's been down hill ever since. Then when shorter skirts came into fashion they said you had to shave your legs, then the thighs. Now the widespread availability of porn has led women to think they need to shave their pubes to be sexy to a man. Personally I had had ENOUGH- women are all sexy and are all beautiful and our worth is not based on how 'attractive we are to males'. I have to say it has saved me a fortune thus far money wise and TIME WISE- as I was obsessed with shaving everything somehow equating it to being 'sexy and clean'. Let me tell you- if a women bathes regularly she is clean, regardless of the hair there.. I am so glad to have a real man who could care less and finds me sexy naturally. I as a women do not feel the need to alter myself any longer to fill some unfulfilled void- I love myself the way I am, and I am thankful for what I have instead of trying to strive for some fake image of what someone else thinks I am supposed to be.


Yes I do. I don't shave anything these days finger:screw anyone who has a problem with that) Pretty proud of myself- it's not easy breaking through all the society conditioning about how women are supposed to be..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 16, 2008)

Shaving is bad. If my daughter barely nicks her armpit she gets a fucking yeast infection in her pit. I try to tell her to not shave them as often to avoid that, but she's 20 and been somewhat conditioned by the fashion industry. 

ON a positive note she showed me this Pink video last night about "Stupid Girls" so I know she doesn't want to be one of them. She's cute as hell but is looking for that guy who likes her mind as well as her body (good luck baby girl) .


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh man thats got to be shaved !!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Shaving is bad. If my daughter barely nicks her armpit she gets a fucking yeast infection in her pit. I try to tell her to not shave them as often to avoid that, but she's 20 and been somewhat conditioned by the fashion industry.
> 
> ON a positive note she showed me this Pink video last night about "Stupid Girls" so I know she doesn't want to be one of them. She's cute as hell but is looking for that guy who likes her mind as well as her body (good luck baby girl) .



TENWORDS


----------



## BlazeNbronzE (Sep 19, 2008)

yeahhhh i like the best of both worlds...i got the landing strip going on for the first time, and to be honest its sexy as hell...i used to always shave it all but fuck that now!  this business is wayy better


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

This thread is getting way out of hand, it's now closed as per requests.


----------

